# RecipeDB - Galaxy Pale Ale



## reviled (8/12/08)

Galaxy Pale Ale  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Pilsner addition is actually Cara-Pils, and the hops are Galaxy, not galena, because the DB doesnt have galaxy???mashed in for a dry finish, I got an OG of 1045 and an FG of 1010, loving the galaxy hops, theyre amazing! This recently went down really well at the Auckland Brewers Guild BBQ...   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.8 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.16 kg Weyermann Carahell    0.06 kg Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 20mins)    15 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    10 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 29.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.14%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Screwtop (8/12/08)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Galaxy Pale Ale




Looks good Reviled, will make it for our Australia Day street party. Congrats on the reception it received at the Brewers Guild :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## reviled (8/12/08)

Cheers buddy :icon_cheers: I blamed the good feedback on the "strange new hops"  

But they are truely awesome hops, and the best part is, you dont need much of em, which is good cos I have to get them in from Ross...

Woops, just realised I didnt add the yeast, I used 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale...


----------



## Screwtop (8/12/08)

reviled said:


> Cheers buddy :icon_cheers: I blamed the good feedback on the "strange new hops"
> 
> But they are truely awesome hops, and the best part is, you dont need much of em, which is good cos I have to get them in from Ross...
> 
> Woops, just realised I didnt add the yeast, I used 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale...




Thanks mate, been looking for an excuse to try both!

Screwy


----------

